# Friend of the Court Today



## luxnoctis (Jun 29, 2017)

This morning I have to go to Friend of the court with my attorney. My Stbx and I have signed a settlement agreement, so I'm not sure what we will talk to the Referee about, but a mandatory viewing of SMILE happens afterwards. 

Even though we signed a settlement agreement including the child support and alimony figures, I'm nervous about the Friend of the Court's opinion and my stbx's attorney. My attorney requested a waiver of the mandatory counsel presence and she denied it without talking to my Stbx, who also didn't want her to go. They aren't really necessary. He kept asking her to not go, and he showed me the email so I know he is not lying, but she kept saying its required and didn't mention that my attorney contacted her or that a waiver is possible. I'm nervous as to why she insisted on going, seeing that she told my stbx that she didn't agree with many parts of our settlement. He already signed it though, but I don't know if Friend of the Court can reject it and she is going to push for that or not. 

I hope it goes well, but definitely not something I want to do on the day of my sister's bachelorette party that I am setting up for her this evening.


----------

